# Yay! I signed Jackson up for his first agility class!



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I just signed Jackson up for an agility class. Finally! I've been wanting to do it for a while, but the October class was full, so thought I was going to have to wait longer. Well, I got an email that they added another October class since the other class was waitlisted for so long!

Starting October 1st, every Saturday at 1:15, I'll be doing agility with Jackson. Super excited. Don't really know what to expect. While he's smart and catches on to things so fast, he's never been in a controlled class environment, so this will be a first for us! 8 weeks for $165. Pricey but it's honestly the going price around here. A few prices were cheaper, but farther than I'm willing to travel. This place is only about 25 minutes away.

The place looks really nice. Here's a picture of their agility yard.









Here's all of Jackson's tricks, for those who haven't seen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fc_QOfExqw

He's been such a fantastic dog to work with, loves to learn and easy to train, so I'm _hoping_ agility comes naturally to him.

I bought weaves a few months back and we only practiced for 15 minutes before he had totally picked up the concept and was weaving (though I later learned I taught him to enter wrong!) but it makes me feel positive he will like it and be good at it.

Anyways, we're doing this 'just for fun' (though I hear everyone says that to start with?) and for some exercise mental and physical exercise in the fall.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You will both have a lot of fun. Your video shows the dedication and time you have spent with him. You guys will make a terrific team.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks!

-messagetooshort-


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think Jackson will do great! He's such an energetic and biddable dog from what you've shared with us! Update us on how he does once the classes start


----------

